
Charles Murray's SPLC Page as Edited by Charles Murray (2017) - bhupy
https://www.aei.org/society-and-culture/charles-murrays-splc-page-as-edited-by-charles-murray/
======
zozbot234
(2017) but definitely topical given the overall political context. And the
format Murray has chosen for his critique of the SPLC is quite compelling, as
well.

------
Bostonian
One is not supposed to inquire about the existence of racial differences in
intelligence to preserve social peace. But IQ does imperfectly predict
earnings, the chance of being incarcerated, and other important outcomes. If
all racial differences in outcomes are assumed to be due to incorrigible white
racism, as is the current intellectual fashion, that is arguably more likely
to cause unrest.

~~~
core-questions
And unrest is being caused, actively, because we are unable to come to grips
with an inconvenient reality and work to actually address issues - instead, we
have doubled down on the "systemic bias" reasoning and there doesn't seem to
be any hope that it will let up.

At this point, alternative media organizations are required in order to give
all of the cancelled people somewhere to make the case for a peaceful,
productive way forward that leads us back to a standpoint where consistency
with observed reality becomes possible again.

